
Show HN: New Video Section on VentureFizz - venturefizz
https://venturefizz.com/videos
======
venturefizz
Hi everyone,

We just launched this section of our website, so we appreciate your feedback.

If you are not familiar with VentureFizz, we are an employment branding and
recruitment website focused on the tech industry.

We've been building a library of video interviews with founders and
executives, which all have the goal of sharing information about a company,
teams, culture, hiring and more.

We hope this content will help people with the company discover piece of the
jobs search.

Thanks again for your help!

